# Recommend me a shampoo please



## Soul boy 68

Hi everyone,

I am close to finishing Nanolex reactivating shampoo and I fancy a change so can you please recommend me an alternative shampoo and why. I would like a shampoo to tackle the winter months, if there is such a shampoo, I have had a look around the usual car care websites but it's a hard choice so I would like to read up on peoples real life experience on this. I dare say there has already been a thread done on this but I can't find anything.

many thanks in advance.


----------



## cossiecol

I really like AM Bubbles, cheap, slick, good bubbles, lasts ages, won't affect the protection and to top it off smells like Mangos!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68

cossiecol said:


> I really like AM Bubbles, cheap, slick, good bubbles, lasts ages, won't affect the protection and to top it off smells like Mangos!!!


Sorry fella, what does AM stand for and where did you buy it from?


----------



## greymda

i guess this: https://store.amdetails.co.uk/am-bubbles


----------



## cossiecol

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sorry fella, what does AM stand for and where did you buy it from?


No Worries.

I bought it directly from AM Details. They did the Lambo on the home page (at least it used to be)

https://store.amdetails.co.uk/am-bubbles


----------



## Soul boy 68

greymda said:


> i guess this: https://store.amdetails.co.uk/am-bubbles


thanks for the link fella :thumb: I will wait for more responses before deciding witch one to get.


----------



## Ro22

Autosmart Duet


----------



## ICharger

I've only used Meg's Gold Class and Zaino Z-7 over the past year. I like them both, but keep keep going back to Gold Class as I find it good value.


----------



## Soul boy 68

ICharger said:


> I've only used Meg's Gold Class and Zaino Z-7 over the past year. I like them both, but keep keep going back to Gold Class as I find it good value.


Does Megs Gold class have wax mixed in?


----------



## cossiecol

I believe that it does mate.


----------



## Dougnorwich

Im guessing with what you are currently using you have a coating on??

Im with case id suggest Gyeon Bathe plus as it will add a bit as well

Failing that G Wash from GTECH is coating friendly

If you don't have a coating Carchem group buy is the don


----------



## Soul boy 68

Dougnorwich said:


> Im guessing with what you are currently using you have a coating on??
> 
> Im with case id suggest Gyeon Bathe plus as it will add a bit as well
> 
> Failing that G Wash from GTECH is coating friendly
> 
> If you don't have a coating Carchem group buy is the don


You are absolutely right Dougnorwich, my car is wearing it's winter coat now so it needs to be wax friendly. :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

AF Lather

Dodo Juice Sour Power


----------



## XtrailAndy

Wolfs White Satin 

and

AF Lather ( love the smell )

Both are very good IMO


----------



## Pittsy

Carchem 9000-1 or what ever it is or Britemax cleanmax....
Carchem smells better, Britemax cleans better, you would not be disappointed with either:thumb:
I am struggling to find anything anywhere near as good as these 2. :argie:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Loads of differant shampoo's you all use, I am gonna have a hard choice to make, still waiting for more. Thanks for all your reply's so far.


----------



## Dougnorwich

treseme??? its salon quality at a good price and they do a matching conditioner


----------



## Pittsy

Dougnorwich said:


> treseme??? its salon quality at a good price and they do a matching conditioner


Ironically I have got more shampoos than my Mrs and daughter put together, and well....  I look a bit like that :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich

me too......ive got 15 litres in the garage now


----------



## Soul boy 68

Dougnorwich said:


> treseme??? its salon quality at a good price and they do a matching conditioner


:lol:


----------



## polac5397

+1 car chem


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Was a massive fan of auto finesse lather.
now my favourite is car chem 1900:1 shampoo. Cleans really well and is really good value for money. Super slick to use aswell. I have got bubblegum and cola scented ones. Love the cola.


----------



## fethead

Power maxed anyone!

http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/car-wash-shampoo-wax

Not bad at all from the freebies at waxstock

Richard


----------



## bradleymarky

Wolfs white satin


----------



## Soul boy 68

Thanks for the replys everyone keep them coming, one or two shampoo's I have not come across before, that's the beauty of this forum, always learning something new. :detailer:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

would love to try the bmd but out of my price range


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

best shampoo ive had and come back to is is duragloss the finish it incredible,awesome sheeting and smells lush


----------



## chrisc

car chem great stuff have 5ltr of coconut and bubble gum.
Yet to try my gwash though yet meant to be up there with the top stuff


----------



## greymda

i use mafra flux

mainly because i have no fancy shampoos locally except this


----------



## Dougnorwich

chrisc said:


> car chem great stuff have 5ltr of coconut and bubble gum.
> Yet to try my gwash though yet meant to be up there with the top stuff


If I'm honest and I do love gwash, car chem has more cleaning power, but I know gwash is 100% compatible with coatings and sealants and that means more to me than spending a bit more time washing

Not that gwash is in anyway bad, I'm on my 9th litre of the stuff


----------



## Soul boy 68

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> best shampoo ive had and come back to is is duragloss the finish it incredible,awesome sheeting and smells lush


Not heard of Duragloss before fella, can you post a link for us to see please.


----------



## Soul boy 68

greymda said:


> i use mafra flux
> 
> mainly because i have no fancy shampoos locally except this


Mafia flux is another shampoo I have not heard of, proves my point that we learn something new everyday.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

http://www.ccs-inc.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2330&category=


----------



## Soul boy 68

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> http://www.ccs-inc.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2330&category=


:thumb:


----------



## greymda

Soul boy 68 said:


> Mafia flux is another shampoo I have not heard of, proves my point that we learn something new everyday.


http://www.mafra.com/eng/product/55-eng-flux.htm


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Angel wax shampoo


----------



## Dougnorwich

Chuck this out there Mitchell and king spa shampoo totally wax safe and ph neutral


----------



## Suba

AF Lather
Chemical Guys Glossworkz
Bilt Hamber autowash 

Have to admit I have many many different shampoos and am now trying to find ones I haven't tried before. 

I have rarely found one that didn't work - the trick is finding out the best way to use it.


----------



## andyrst

Just wondering will a shampoo that adds gloss to paintwork damaged the wax on the car?


----------



## Titanium Htail

I am going with

Lather
Duet
Zymol

Thanks John Tht


----------



## james_death

Head and Shoulders.... Sorry couldnt resist. Bilt Hamber Autowash.


----------



## Peter D

Out of the many I've used, Duragloss 901/902/903 (different numbers for the sizes) would be my choice. I really like Zaino Z7, but it only comes in a small size. Just finishing off a litre of Werkstatt from PB - good shampoo (RIP!)
Peter


----------



## DMH-01

Dodo Juice BTBM :thumb:

Use the Power Maxed shampoo for maintenance washes.


----------



## chonky101

Tesco wash and wax :thumb: 

Have actually been using some at the moment - does'nt do to bad a job actually(A gift)

Looking for something new though so will consider some of the recomendations in this thread but might be looking at some Megs gold class or their wash and wax.


----------



## B17BLG

Zymol


----------



## Steve

Loving the sonax atm :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

AG BSC
3M Carsoap


----------



## marc147

Obsession wax purity shampoo, great stuff to use and you can get it customised


----------



## 20vKarlos

see, i like these threads, but How on earth is this bloke going to make a decision on what shampoo to buy...

48 replies and probably only a few that are the same, personally, i think this thread needed a Poll of the top 5 you want to try and await others comments, as you'll never get a 100% of people agree on one product. 

Hope you've found one now though, Have you thought about Car Chem?


----------



## Soul boy 68

20vKarlos said:


> see, i like these threads, but How on earth is this bloke going to make a decision on what shampoo to buy...
> 
> 48 replies and probably only a few that are the same, personally, i think this thread needed a Poll of the top 5 you want to try and await others comments, as you'll never get a 100% of people agree on one product.
> 
> Hope you've found one now though, Have you thought about Car Chem?


Car Chem is one of three at the moment, also 3M and Meguair's Gold Class, and I agree with you, so many choices to make and a lot of different shampoo's so there is so much more to consider out of the responses so far. It's a good job I have 4 washes left of my current shampoo, gives me plenty of time to make a decision.


----------



## 20vKarlos

If you're willing to pay the postage bud, I've got a sample sized bottle i can fill and send out to you of Car Chem Luxury Shampoo, think its 100ml


I rate this product quite highly, and i use a LOT of it 

PM me if you do mate


----------



## cafcross

I use Zymol and it's fantastic.

Very strange that it is £13.99 in Halfords http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/shampoo/zymol-natural-car-wash-1-42l

Yet it is £39.99 on Amazon! New!! Zymol Autowash **EXTRA LARGE SIZE** Car / Motorbike Shampoo 1.42 Litres: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## madstaff

Car Chem luxury shampoo, with a 1900:1 dilution ratio, costing around £20 for 5 litres, will last about 5 years of weekly washes.

Economical, suds up well and smells lovely.

Could possibly be included in the upcoming Car Chem 12 days of Xmas sale??

http://car-chem.com/store/detailing-christmas-gift-guide


----------



## WayneST250

I am currently using Megs Shampoo Plus, very economical at the recommended dilution rates, slick but could have more foam/bubbles.

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/289/Shampoo-Plus/


----------



## Titanium Htail

Update.

Old Zymol
3M
Autosmart very slick....

Some Car Chem on the way thanks to a very kind member. 

Happy washing, John Tht.


----------



## year

Another 3M .or Duragloss 901


----------



## derbigofast

Ro22 said:


> Autosmart Duet


+1 amazing gloss and actual carnauba so topps up the LSP with every wash also repels rain on windows saves money on a window sealant


----------



## Carshine

Meguiars NXT Carwash
Chemical Guys Citrus Wash + Gloss
Chemical Guys Mr. Pink
Dodo Juice Sour Power


----------



## Soul boy 68

Titanium Htail said:


> Update.
> 
> Old Zymol
> 3M
> Autosmart very slick....
> 
> Some Car Chem on the way thanks to a very kind member.
> 
> Happy washing, John Tht.


How ironic, I have some Car Chem on the way too from a kind member. :detailer:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Lots and Lots of recomendations, I will need a bank loan to try these out :lol:
thanks for the replys, keep them coming, I am sure there is one or two shampoo's that have not had a mention.


----------



## Pittsy

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lots and Lots of recomendations, I will need a bank loan to try these out :lol:
> thanks for the replys, keep them coming, I am sure there is one or two shampoo's that have not had a mention.


You wont be disappointed with the Carchem gear, great stuff just not sure about the dilution rate, i always seem to want to use more :thumb:
I dont know if anyone has mentioned Megs Gold class, another really nice shampoo to use :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Pittsy said:


> You wont be disappointed with the Carchem gear, great stuff just not sure about the dilution rate, *i always seem to want to use more* :thumb:
> :


I do exactly the same... I have however on several occasions washed at 1900:1 and had a great wash... but now, i just tend to squirt a bunch in and go for it :lol:


----------



## Rían P

As many others have mentionned, i like Megs gold class. When i wash the flame red b, it seems to nourish the paint. By just washing it with megs, i get some nice reflections, before i even go near a polish or wax. Smells nice, can get good suds but feels slick. Can be got pretty cheap as well. 
Happy washing, Rían


----------



## VenomUK

CG - Mr Pink


----------



## Kiashuma

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lots and Lots of recomendations, I will need a bank loan to try these out :lol:
> thanks for the replys, keep them coming, I am sure there is one or two shampoo's that have not had a mention.


Happy to post a small sample of Duet to try if you like? :thumb:


----------



## nobbles

Megs gold class. Currently using VP poseidon but prefer Megs.


----------



## knightstemplar

I've got a lot, Duragloss 901, Wolfs White Satin, Carchem, Gwash, BTBM, Lather and more! My favourite is hard to choose but I always end up going back to Duragloss, but all I have mentioned are very good and you won't be disappointed with any of them in my opinion.


----------



## DubImage

I have stuck by Autoglym shampoo and conditioner for a while now! Can't fault it.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kiashuma said:


> Happy to post a small sample of Duet to try if you like? :thumb:


Yes please fella. :thumb:


----------



## chonky101

Dont want to hijack this thread or anything but just asking...i notice quite a few towards the end have suggested megs gold class - is there a reason for that over megs wash and wax for example,as in is it not better to have a bit of extra wax added to your shampoo or is it better to have a shampoo and then wax after?


----------



## Kiashuma

Soul boy 68 said:


> Yes please fella. :thumb:


No bother, pm me your address will sort it this week for you.


----------



## Rían P

chonky101 said:


> Dont want to hijack this thread or anything but just asking...i notice quite a few towards the end have suggested megs gold class - is there a reason for that over megs wash and wax for example,as in is it not better to have a bit of extra wax added to your shampoo or is it better to have a shampoo and then wax after?


Hello. I've not tried their wash and wax but i see where your coming from. Probably, if your going to do any polishing it'd be pointless using a wash and wax because you'll need to take off the 'wax' (am i right?). Apart from that there probably isn't much difference. I just really like gold class, both the smell and the way it leaves the paint. I would say a seperate wax is probably more effective than the wax from a wash and wax. Though i could be, and probably am wrong lol so don't take it as Gospel!


----------



## Pittsy

On the shampoo subject, just another one to add to the mix.... 
I tried the 50cal festive shampoo over the weekend and it was brilliant, smells great, nice a lubed and cleaned well:thumb:


----------



## Smithyithy

Pittsy said:


> Ironically I have got more shampoos than my Mrs and daughter put together, and well....  I look a bit like that :thumb:


My mom / sister laughed when I said how much some of the top car shampoos were..

I was like 'excuse me, how much was your 200ml bottle of Roberto Kilamanjaro Hair Shampoo?!'

:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Smithyithy said:


> My mom / sister laughed when I said how much some of the top car shampoos were..
> 
> I was like 'excuse me, how much was your 200ml bottle of Roberto Kilamanjaro Hair Shampoo?!'
> 
> :lol:


I think some of the car cleaning gear we all purchase smells better than my enemy's perfume's.


----------



## chummy325

i must of got a bad bottle of af leather the smell is bad


----------



## pajd

AG Bodywork shampoo for me. Cant fault it


----------



## Kiashuma

Soul boy 68 said:


> I think some of the car cleaning gear we all purchase smells better than my enemy's perfume's.


Did the samples arrive ok?


----------



## 20vKarlos

What he said! ^^


----------



## markoneill

WayneST said:


> I am currently using Megs Shampoo Plus, very economical at the recommended dilution rates, slick but could have more foam/bubbles.
> 
> http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/289/Shampoo-Plus/


+1 This is my 'go to' shampoo. Good dilution and lather.

I was bought some Muc Off Uber Shamppo recently and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## PWOOD

Ive recently returned to Dodo Juice Born to Be Mild after using Gtech stuff which was pretty good but I like the slickness of BTBM and its even more concentrated. Im very tempted to try this Gyeon Q2M Bathe+ stuff for winter use as the description reads well and I trust what Polish Bliss say having had good honest advice from them in the past. My only concern would be if it left a film on the windscreen but thats easily sorted.


----------



## Soul boy 68

PWOOD said:


> Ive recently returned to Dodo Juice Born to Be Mild after using Gtech stuff which was pretty good but I like the slickness of BTBM and its even more concentrated. Im very tempted to try this Gyeon Q2M Bathe+ stuff for winter use as the description reads well and I trust what Polish Bliss say having had good honest advice from them in the past. My only concern would be if it left a film on the windscreen but thats easily sorted.


That is interesting, a dedicated shampoo for winter, do let us know if you do try this, would love to know your thoughts. :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD

Im sure someone will have tried it and be along shortly :detailer:


----------



## k9vnd

Any preference on scent?..... lol


----------



## Wilco

Ive used bathe+ recently and REALLY like it. As the concerns above though I didn't wash the windscreen with it for fear of residue. It does add protection to the car and I will be using it on my fathers work car through out winter combined with wetcoat occasionally, I expect them to perform well together and as the car doesn't really get looked after that well it will be interesting to see how it lasts. I rate the Gyeon products I've used highly and bathe+ is no exception to that. I may start using it on my own car when the weather gets bad and washing is reduced to every 10 days or so.


----------



## Trip tdi

Its been ages since I was last on here but good to be back on board or a few days.

My input will be Carchem shampoo, it's economical for the amount you use with dilution ratios when mixed with water, suds well but most importanly it's super slick in feel, water feels like baby oil so your wash media glides over the surface more smoothly and the cleaning power is spot in, not overly powerful on cleaning power but just right so it does not affect current day too day lsp's. Although the shampoo could be improved by having a rinse aid so drying becomes easier during the winter monthis but I am sure this will affect the lsp benefit affects but would be nice to have.
If you after a wash and wax for this season with immense cleaning power Britemax cleanmax is a good shout plus wolfs white satin for the slick feel and cleaning power but price for a 1 litre but does not contain a wax additive or rinse aid.

Keep us informed which one you go for and place your input on this thread to show how your chosen product performed too your initial standards :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Trip tdi said:


> Its been ages since I was last on here but good to be back on board or a few days.
> 
> My input will be Carchem shampoo, it's economical for the amount you use with dilution ratios when mixed with water, suds well but most importanly it's super slick in feel, water feels like baby oil so your wash media glides over the surface more smoothly and the cleaning power is spot in, not overly powerful on cleaning power but just right so it does not affect current day too day lsp's. Although the shampoo could be improved by having a rinse aid so drying becomes easier during the winter monthis but I am sure this will affect the lsp benefit affects but would be nice to have.
> If you after a wash and wax for this season with immense cleaning power Britemax cleanmax is a good shout plus wolfs white satin for the slick feel and cleaning power but price for a 1 litre but does not contain a wax additive or rinse aid.
> 
> Keep us informed which one you go for and place your input on this thread to show how your chosen product performed too your initial standards :thumb:


Good to see you back mate.


----------



## kenny wilson

Just got some of this today from Spooney, http://www.3dproducts.com/detailing-chemicals/car-wash-soaps-shampoos/hd-wash-gentle-luxury-shampoo/, amongst many other goodies, if the snow stays off long enough tomoz, I'll let you know how we get on:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

AndyA4TDI said:


> Good to see you back mate.


Me too, nice you see him back, it's been a while.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Trip tdi said:


> Its been ages since I was last on here but good to be back on board or a few days.
> 
> My input will be Carchem shampoo, it's economical for the amount you use with dilution ratios when mixed with water, suds well but most importanly it's super slick in feel, water feels like baby oil so your wash media glides over the surface more smoothly and the cleaning power is spot in, not overly powerful on cleaning power but just right so it does not affect current day too day lsp's. Although the shampoo could be improved by having a rinse aid so drying becomes easier during the winter monthis but I am sure this will affect the lsp benefit affects but would be nice to have.
> If you after a wash and wax for this season with immense cleaning power Britemax cleanmax is a good shout plus wolfs white satin for the slick feel and cleaning power but price for a 1 litre but does not contain a wax additive or rinse aid.
> 
> Keep us informed which one you go for and place your input on this thread to show how your chosen product performed too your initial standards :thumb:


I have received a sample of Car Chem from a very kind member recently and I am also waiting for a sample of Duet from another kind member also and I can not wait to try them out. Sod's law now that the weather is cold,dull and damp so I may have to wait a while before getting round to trying them, with Xmas not far away God knows when I will get another chance, maybe the new year, rest assured I will post my comments when I have tried them.


----------



## Soul boy 68

kenny wilson said:


> Just got some of this today from Spooney, http://www.3dproducts.com/detailing-chemicals/car-wash-soaps-shampoos/hd-wash-gentle-luxury-shampoo/, amongst many other goodies, if the snow stays off long enough tomoz, I'll let you know how we get on:thumb:


Looks really good, please post on this thread fella when you have tried it, we would love to read up on your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail

My CarChem from a very generous member^^^ arrived plus some Wolf's White Satin, tried them both, great lubricity the viscosity of the CC was slightly thicker they performed very well having used them both they are at the top of my list now.

Good luck in your quest to find one for yourself. John Tht.


----------



## cymro

cafcross said:


> I use Zymol and it's fantastic.
> 
> Very strange that it is £13.99 in Halfords http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/shampoo/zymol-natural-car-wash-1-42l
> 
> Yet it is £39.99 on Amazon! New!! Zymol Autowash **EXTRA LARGE SIZE** Car / Motorbike Shampoo 1.42 Litres: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


Hi, i'm really interested in this one in Halfords but what I remember it doesnt say what the dilution ratio is. Does anyone know what it is.


----------



## k9vnd

Good safe winter wash that cleans well while being natural my choice is R222 bodywork or BMD has an extreamly good dilution ratio with some pleasant scent's.


----------



## LEE5336

*Shampoo of choice*

I have Dodo BTBM. But use megs Gold Class. Great Shampoo.


----------



## lobotomy

cafcross said:


> I use Zymol and it's fantastic.
> 
> Very strange that it is £13.99 in Halfords http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/shampoo/zymol-natural-car-wash-1-42l
> 
> Yet it is £39.99 on Amazon! New!! Zymol Autowash **EXTRA LARGE SIZE** Car / Motorbike Shampoo 1.42 Litres: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


I don't know if this was answered elsewhere, but apparently (_certainly for the old bottle/packaging_) but the stuff Halfords sold was apparently manufactured/distributed under license by Zymol - I've never compared it with the more expensive stuff but can confirm it's a great shampoo! Very very concentrated, lathers nicely, slick to use, nice smell...


----------



## Fergie34

Car pro reload 👍


----------



## pajd

Does the car chem shampoo affect wax in any way? And which one is it from this page? Thanks

http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/car-wash-shampoos


----------



## Blueberry

The Tailor Made or Car Care shampoo won't affect your waxes. Car Chem shampoo is brilliant.


----------



## camerashy

Blueberry said:


> The Tailor Made or Car Care shampoo won't affect your waxes. Car Chem shampoo is brilliant.


Agree and could be on offer tomorrow in their 12 days of Christmas offer


----------



## camerashy

camerashy said:


> Agree and could be on offer tomorrow in their 12 days of Christmas offer


It is on offer at £8.99 for 500ml choose your own scent, colour and wording on bottle.


----------



## WelshDub

Hey guys, this thread is great.

What would you guys say is the best value for money? Student life


----------



## Oldsparky

Megs nxt for me at the mo. Works well smells good also lube for clay mitt.


----------



## knightstemplar

WelshDub said:


> Hey guys, this thread is great.
> 
> What would you guys say is the best value for money? Student life


Check out Carchem 1900-1 dilution rate and is great value, and cleans well:thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Totally agree. Got to be car chems


----------



## WelshDub

knightstemplar said:


> Check out Carchem 1900-1 dilution rate and is great value, and cleans well:thumb:


Thank you, i'll take a look at that. Is it wax friendly?


----------



## Soul boy 68

WelshDub said:


> Hey guys, this thread is great.
> 
> What would you guys say is the best value for money? Student life


Glad you checked in to this thread fella, I told you there is lots of recommendations.


----------



## waxtrucker

Ive got Megs gold class, Autoglym bsc, Poorboys sss and Sonax gloss shampoo. I cant decide what I like best so I take it in turns each week.


----------



## Ross

Is car chem shampoo only in bulk?


----------



## Demetrios72

WelshDub said:


> Hey guys, this thread is great.
> 
> What would you guys say is the best value for money? Student life


Autosmart Duet or Autowash :thumb:

From your local franchise


----------



## realist

+1 for duet


----------



## Guitarjon

I've got duet, I'm currently using power maxed too. That seems to work well but I guess they are much of a muchness.


----------



## dan_h

My go to shampoo was AF lather and I love it but recently I have tried,

Carbon Collective Lusso
Obsession wax purify
Juicy Details Apple bomb

I have to say my favourite was the Obsession wax Purify. Felt very slick with plenty of suds and had a fantastic smell (bubblegum). Cleaned very well also.


----------



## WelshDub

Demetri said:


> Autosmart Duet or Autowash :thumb:
> 
> From your local franchise


Thank you, may I ask if there is a franchisee for south Wales?


----------



## WelshDub

Ross said:


> Is car chem shampoo only in bulk?


No, you can get it from 500ml up to 1000l from here http://car-chem.com/store/car-care-exterior/car-wash-shampoos


----------



## Welshquattro1

Yes autosmart do have rep in South Wales! Where abouts are you?


----------



## WelshDub

Welshquattro1 said:


> Yes autosmart do have rep in South Wales! Where abouts are you?


Cwmbran area mate:wave:


----------



## Welshquattro1

I'm just down the road in Abergavenny. You might have the same autosmart rep as me.


----------



## WelshDub

Welshquattro1 said:


> I'm just down the road in Abergavenny. You might have the same autosmart rep as me.


That's great. How do you get in contact with them?


----------



## Welshquattro1

Go to the manufacturers section,find autosmart and there's a tread where you put ur post code down and Sue will pm you the number for your local rep


----------



## JamesdaSilva

If you can just try Duragloss 901 or 1Z Raindance.

Carchem, AF, AS etc you can always find around the corner

Both brands are kind of under the surface over here but both of them have very good stuff.


----------



## Brooklands

I am still really enjoying using the Muc off Ubershine shampoo - tis great.


----------



## 83461

Has anyone used chemical guys Mr Pink? I was thinking of buying this but wanted to hear the reviews from the ears on the ground. Currently using Meguiars shampoo and find it hard to leave because its so good.


----------



## Suba

ED said:


> Has anyone used chemical guys Mr Pink? I was thinking of buying this but wanted to hear the reviews from the ears on the ground. Currently using Meguiars shampoo and find it hard to leave because its so good.


Own it, used it and quite like it. It bubbles very nicely, smells really good, and is quite slick in use. Not the strongest shampoo in terms of winter cleaning but still good.


----------



## Ross

I've tried Mr pink shampoo and didn't see what all the fuss was about, same with Glossworkz shampoo.


----------



## Sutty 90

I rate Auto Finesse Lather. Not the cheapest but a decent product that is find worth the money.

Sutty.


----------



## Suba

Ross said:


> I've tried Mr pink shampoo and didn't see what all the fuss was about, same with Glossworkz shampoo.


I prefer Glossworkz to Mr Pink, though like both. Neither are 'miracle' shampoos and both have limitations (not my first choice for winter cleaning). They are relatively good value though.

For winter cleaning I tend to use Auto Finesse Lather, Bilt Hamber autowash or Dodo Juice (Sour Power or BTBM).


----------



## andystevens

One of my customers has a 5 litre wash/wax in his garage. I sometimes use it & it is really nice & silky/slick. It is green though I can't think of the name but it could be Tripplewax.

For work I use the purple Autoglym shampoo or I also use the Diamondbrite shampoo & conserver mixed together. At home I often use Gwash.

Given all the different products used on here by many folk it would suggest there is little difference between most of them otherwise one or two brands would be featuring most of the time.


----------



## kenny wilson

This was the weapon of choice for yesterdays cleaning sesh http://hdcarcare.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_31&product_id=60 first time I've used it, and must say I'm mightily impressed. Very slick, not overly foamy and really cut through the built up crud.
Got it recently from Spoony, he's just started bringing in the whole range, believe he's doing DW deals:thumb:


----------



## ryans day

Bramley bubble bath from orchard auto care.smells great and can be mixed 2000:1 good price too


----------



## dave-g

Still enjoying frost car cares shampoo, it's fantastic.


----------



## R0B

Carchem 1900:1

Late to the party on this one personally as I had that much to get through of other brands... Now on this and boy is it decent


----------



## s29nta

another for duet, keep going back to it:thumb:


----------

